# Mau Tempo - 30 Setembro a 3 Outubro 2007



## Vince (29 Set 2007 às 17:12)

Tópico de compilação das fotografias e videos do mau tempo em Portugal do dia 30 Setembro a 3 Outubro 2007.
O seguimento detalhado desses dias (previsões, alertas, comentários, relatos, imagens de satélite, de radar, notícias, etc) pode ser consultado no tópico "Seg.Especial Mau Tempo: chuva,vento e trovoada, 30 Set- 3 Out 2007"


Desta vez não houve fotografias de raios, mas há registos bastante bonitos e interessantes de nuvens.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Out 2007 às 16:51)

*Re: Seg.Especial Mau Tempo: chuva,vento e trovoada, 30 Set- 2 Out 2007*

Linha de instabilidade deslocando-se de Sudoeste para Nordeste e aproximando-se de Estremoz pelo lado Sul.

*Foto às 16h40*


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2007 às 11:59)

*Re: Seg.Especial Mau Tempo: chuva,vento e trovoada, 30 Set- 2 Out 2007*











Fotos tiradas ao Cerro de São Miguel ou chamada de Serra de Monte Figo (410 metros de altura) em frente a Olhão , foi as que tirei o resto era de noite que tirei uma à agua que ia na estrada só que não se nota nada devido ser de noite(era tipo ribeiro), só começou o dia às 10h30m


----------



## HotSpot (2 Out 2007 às 15:23)

*Re: Seg.Especial Mau Tempo: chuva,vento e trovoada, 30 Set- 2 Out 2007*

Esta foto foi tirada às 15:18 (Sentido Cais do Sodré - Seixal)

Posso dizer que esta celula formou-se do quase nada em apenas 15 minutos 






Pode-se ver a arrábida ao fundo, direita da célula.


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2007 às 15:25)

*Re: Seg.Especial Mau Tempo: chuva,vento e trovoada, 30 Set- 2 Out 2007*

Do lado leste (Lisboa), vindas de sul e a ir para norte, era este o cenário ...


----------



## HotSpot (2 Out 2007 às 15:49)

*Re: Seg.Especial Mau Tempo: chuva,vento e trovoada, 30 Set- 2 Out 2007*

Onde ele acaba, mesmo por cima de Almada.

15:45






15:50 Comecou a chover no Cais do Sodré


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (2 Out 2007 às 18:35)

*Re: Seg.Especial Mau Tempo: chuva,vento e trovoada, 30 Set- 2 Out 2007*

Esta miniatura engraçada acabou de "estacionar" atrás da minha casa em Coruche:


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (2 Out 2007 às 18:44)

*Re: Seg.Especial Mau Tempo: chuva,vento e trovoada, 30 Set- 2 Out 2007*

10 minutos depois, parace que tenho algo a acontecer no meu "quintal". O que acham? Está a crescer...


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (2 Out 2007 às 19:00)

*Re: Seg.Especial Mau Tempo: chuva,vento e trovoada, 30 Set- 2 Out 2007*

Sim, vem em direcção a mim mas muito devagarinho e a crescer muito depressa, como nós gostamos:


----------



## squidward (2 Out 2007 às 19:34)

*Re: Seg.Especial Mau Tempo: chuva,vento e trovoada, 30 Set- 2 Out 2007*

o aspecto do "bicho" há bocado:














choveu moderadamente e ainda trovejou.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (2 Out 2007 às 19:35)

*Re: Seg.Especial Mau Tempo: chuva,vento e trovoada, 30 Set- 2 Out 2007*

Bem, será que está aqui a ser cozinhado algo por cima da minha cabeça?

Esta célula veio de oeste:





E juntou-se à outra que vos mostrei que se aproxima de noroeste:


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2007 às 19:46)

*Re: Seg.Especial Mau Tempo: chuva,vento e trovoada, 30 Set- 2 Out 2007*

Fotos espectaculares pessoal. Fim de tarde em cheio com esse bicharoco por aí


----------



## mocha (2 Out 2007 às 22:14)

*Re: Seg.Especial Mau Tempo: chuva,vento e trovoada, 30 Set- 2 Out 2007*

bem voçês tiveram uma sorte, aqui passou me td ao lado, pessoal grandes fotos


----------



## Gerofil (3 Out 2007 às 00:07)

*Re: Seg.Especial Mau Tempo: chuva,vento e trovoada, 30 Set- 2 Out 2007*

ESTREMOZ: Vamos com uma hora de chuva, com trovoada inicialmente. Não espera mas ainda cá chegou.

Fica o registo (atenção ao segundo 36):

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x349ar_36s-estremoz-2-de-outubro-de-2007_tech"]Video 36s (Estremoz, 2 de Outubro de 2007) - Trovoada, Estremoz - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/2TQtba8A5harClYwb&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/2TQtba8A5harClYwb[/ame]​


----------



## jpgmn (3 Out 2007 às 10:55)

*Re: Seg.Especial Mau Tempo: chuva,vento e trovoada, 30 Set- 2 Out 2007*

Boas!

Ontem quando cheguei a casa tinha este espectáculo nas traseiras:






Foto tirada em Corroios na direcção de Palmela.

Parece-me que a foto está um pouco escura, o que acham?

Abraços,


----------



## mocha (3 Out 2007 às 11:28)

*Re: Seg.Especial Mau Tempo: chuva,vento e trovoada, 30 Set- 2 Out 2007*



jpgmn disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Ontem quando cheguei a casa tinha este espectáculo nas traseiras:
> 
> ...




essa foto ta


----------



## Henrique (3 Out 2007 às 12:01)

*Re: Seg.Especial Mau Tempo: chuva,vento e trovoada, 30 Set- 2 Out 2007*

Bom estava eu por Almada quando comecei a ver uns cumulos a nascer mesmo ali pertinho a uma velocidade tremenda, nao consegui tirar fotos do bicho a crescer, mas tirei uma dele a chegar  , (gosto particularmente do céu limpo por detras da escuridao, la no fundo )





(Foto tirada às 12:27)

Pouco tempo depois vejo projectado no vidro da frente de um dos camiões que p'ra la andava nas obras um raio nuvem-nuvem, que estoirou momentaneamente, resultado, pombos a voar crianças a chorar, foi assustador. Logo em seguida começa a cair umas pingas bem grossas, cada vez com mais intensidade até estar oficialmente um diluvio 





(12:47 nada demais mas pouco faltava para aparecer enchurradas)

Ainda deram mais uns trovões e tal...

Conclusão, rios pelas estradas fora, inundações, carros bloqueados devido a pequenas cheias,  um pandemonio.

E tudo acabou tão rapido quanto começou, mas eu gostei especialmente de ver a reacção das pessoas a estes fenomenos e cheguei à conclusão de que pouco serve dizer "Cuidado" às pessoas, pois é nestes casos que percebemos o quanto é bom perceber um pouco da coisa, pelo que em abriguei pouco tempo antes de começar a chuver torrencialmente 

E pronto aqui está o diluvio a ir embora...


----------



## squidward (3 Out 2007 às 18:54)

*Re: Seg.Especial Mau Tempo: chuva,vento e trovoada, 30 Set- 2 Out 2007*

Bem ontem tb tive um episodio suspeito, se repararem bem ve-se uma especie de fumo a tocar no chão e começou assim de repente...mas quase logo a seguir desapareceu. Pensei que fosse formar ali algo, ja que o aspecto do "bicho" n era la muito famoso.






na imagem não da para ver muito bem. Mas fica o registo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2007 às 19:03)

*Re: Seg.Especial Mau Tempo: chuva,vento e trovoada, 30 Set- 2 Out 2007*

Imagens a norte de Olhão tiradas há bocadinho é só cogumelos a nascerem






Vai tudo em direcção à Espanha.


----------



## Luis Rosa (3 Out 2007 às 21:45)

*Re: Seg.Especial Mau Tempo: chuva,vento e trovoada, 30 Set- 2 Out 2007*

e em Faro, hoje 03/10/07:






ontem, 02/10/07:






Luis


----------



## Minho (3 Out 2007 às 21:56)

*Re: Seg.Especial Mau Tempo: chuva,vento e trovoada, 30 Set- 2 Out 2007*



squidward disse:


> Bem ontem tb tive um episodio suspeito, se repararem bem ve-se uma especie de fumo a tocar no chão e começou assim de repente...mas quase logo a seguir desapareceu. Pensei que fosse formar ali algo, ja que o aspecto do "bicho" n era la muito famoso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito, muito interessante a imagem....

Reparaste se a nuvem na zona que assinalaste apresentava alguma espécie de rotação?


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2007 às 21:17)

Foto tirada em Olhão,por um amigo meu, às 16h30m numa avenida principal, é bem notório a quantidade de precipitação que ocorreu até as tampas de esgoto levantaram


----------

